#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Quebrar senha do Mikrotik

## mkninho

Ola 

tenho uma rede com varios MKs e alguem alterou a senha de um deles como faço para entrar e recolocar as senhas correatas

SDS
Philip Moab

----------


## pitboyrn

Você deve ter backup?!

Então, fácil, fácil, é só formatar e restaurar o mesmo.

Se eu estiver errado que alguem responda melhor.

----------


## rps67

Como o amigo ae falow : se tiver backup restaura 
Se não tiver backup , vai ficar complicado pra vc. Esse assunto ja foi tratado aqui, dê uma procurada ae que vc vai ver.

----------


## edielsonps

os novos modelos de routerboard ja tem com quebra a senha do admin em breve estarei postando aki para os amigos

----------


## velito

meu amigo se tiver como quebrar a senha de admin,nas novas router board, nós pequenos provedores estamos lascados pois aqui eu tenho que faser monitoramento direto pois tenho muito medo de uma possivel invação.
esse asunto é muito interesante pois se o amigo poder nos instruir como aé podemos tentar resolver o problema ,abrasos fico no aquardo

----------


## faieppi

Esse assunto é muito complicado, sabemos q tem gente q usa isso para má fé, é como tivesses dizendo como quebrar a senha do nosso cartão do banco em público, espero q o nosso amigo possa resolver o problema, mas para se previnir como os amigos citaram, fazer back-up e qdo houver um problema deste tipo, reseta o mk e restaura, resolve o problema em minutos....

----------


## admskill

Se vcs procurarem direitinho aki no Forum tem um tópico meu que aborda esse assunto ... agora edielson se vc está afirmando que nas novas routerboards tem uma função que quebra a senha do admin já estou pensando em mudar meu equipamento e comecar a usar Icarus ... pois eu acho que um sistema baseado em Linux JAMAIS poderia ter tal facilidade ... pois quando eu faço serviços em clientes a primeira coisa que eu recomendo e eliminar o usuário admin e criar um outro qualquer com as mesmas permissões ! tomara que isso só seja possivel via hardware pq se remotamente ou por software for possivel ... adeus Mikrotik ! É como se estivessemos rodando Ruindows em nossos equipamentos !

----------


## edielsonps

> Se vcs procurarem direitinho aki no Forum tem um tópico meu que aborda esse assunto ... agora edielson se vc está afirmando que nas novas routerboards tem uma função que quebra a senha do admin já estou pensando em mudar meu equipamento e comecar a usar Icarus ... pois eu acho que um sistema baseado em Linux JAMAIS poderia ter tal facilidade ... pois quando eu faço serviços em clientes a primeira coisa que eu recomendo e eliminar o usuário admin e criar um outro qualquer com as mesmas permissões ! tomara que isso só seja possivel via hardware pq se remotamente ou por software for possivel ... adeus Mikrotik ! É como se estivessemos rodando Ruindows em nossos equipamentos !


caros amigos nao se apavorem nao, quebrar a senha tem sim, mais nao é online nao, como se foce invasão. é um curto que você preciona um botao de metal na routerboard e ele zera a senha por um comando interno da routerboard vou postar a imagen de como fazer ...

----------


## edielsonps

está em anexo a foto
como você fará para recupera sua routerboard caso tenha perdido a senha

----------


## thiagotg

> está em anexo a foto
> como você fará para recupera sua routerboard caso tenha perdido a senha


Isso reseta tudo, ou só a senha do admin?

----------


## edielsonps

> Se vcs procurarem direitinho aki no Forum tem um tópico meu que aborda esse assunto ... agora edielson se vc está afirmando que nas novas routerboards tem uma função que quebra a senha do admin já estou pensando em mudar meu equipamento e comecar a usar Icarus ... pois eu acho que um sistema baseado em Linux JAMAIS poderia ter tal facilidade ... pois quando eu faço serviços em clientes a primeira coisa que eu recomendo e eliminar o usuário admin e criar um outro qualquer com as mesmas permissões ! tomara que isso só seja possivel via hardware pq se remotamente ou por software for possivel ... adeus Mikrotik ! É como se estivessemos rodando Ruindows em nossos equipamentos !


Amigo eu achei na internet um programar e uma video aula inclusive tenho ela em casa nunca teste mais la mostra como quebrar a senha do mikrotik via porta 22 entao aconcelho sempre bloquear no firewall acesso externo das porta 21, 22, e 23

----------


## admskill

Isso eh padrao ... todos os sistemas que eu configuro eu faço o bloqueio dessas portas ... nem telnet eu deixo liberado .... e a do winbox faço uma restriçao somente pra um mac da rede acessa-lo !

----------


## pitboyrn

Sim mas cade o cara que quebra a senha? acho que desistiu da aula de quebra de senha.

----------


## Magal

*Não* é quebrar a senha, e sim recuperar.

Vejam este post: https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...has-no-mk.html

----------


## pitboyrn

> *Não* é quebrar a senha, e sim recuperar.
> 
> Vejam este post: https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...has-no-mk.html


 
Mas o topico é quebrar e não resetar.

Quebrar senha do mk parece ser dificil agora resetar tem varias:


1º - Reset fisico (como magal ensinou)
2º - New Terminal - system - reset 
Dangerous! Reset anyway? [y/N]: y
ENTER
3º ?

----------


## diegovilela01

tem outra forma tb pessoal pra restaurar pelo Netinstall, tenho clientes que perdem a senha do seu mikrotik em routerboards, entao reinstalo o sistema novamente e o nand.

----------


## diegovilela01

com netinstall tem que ter o cabo RS232 e adaptador.

----------

